# Got Her A Name



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,,,
I finally decided on a name for my Pigeon,,,,I was gonna let the kids at school name her,,,then I decided I would just go ahead & name her,,that way I have no hard feelings because I didn't use someone's name. But I am naming her JoJo...The reason is,,,my daughters name is Jodi & she found the bird & brought her to me to take care of,,,so I kinda named her after her. We used to call her JoJo when she was little.  
She still gets really scared when I catch her to get her out and she is scared out of the cage, I don't know if she will become friendly or not,,,but will keep trying.  
Dana


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Dana,
I love the name! JoJo will come around in time, it took my rescue Dudley months before he came around to me. When JoJo finally accepts you as a friend it will be life long bond you'll both cherish


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*JoJo!*

Miss Dana, That was an excellent idea naming her JoJo.It is a tribute to your daughter who found her and a great name at that! Hey, now you don't have to worryabout 2nd and 3rd prizes, plus there will be no hurt feelins. Good job teacher! In time JoJo will develope a personality and become friendlier.Just be patient.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

JoJo is nice. I like it.
You guys will be friends in no time.
I have only one of my birds which is still terrified of me, but she went through a lot, maybe that's why.
Even mean Whitney starts to accept me.

I think for some reason, my boys did get more attached to me, and much sooner than my girls.

Reti


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,,,
I hope you guys are right on her comming around & not being scared of me........But all she knows now is that Im the big meanie that catches her & puts awful medicine down her throat & dabs at her wing,,,,lol Poor Thing
How can I wash her up?? She needs her sore on her wing cleaned out before I put any more peroxide or neosporin on it. Can I wash it out with soap & water???  could I just put her in the sink or tub & she would wash???? Any Ideas could you let me know Please????
Sending a couple more pics,,I dont know how to put them right in the message so I'll do them like this again. She was very fasinated with the fish tank,,,
Dana & JoJo


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

JoJo has a wonderful dusky rose color!

I'd fill the tub to about 1-1 1/2 inches (or 4 cm) with slightly warm water and let JoJo look at it. She'll plop herself into the water and bathe until she's sopping wet.

I wouldn't use soap and water on a bird because if she ingests the soad apon preening she could be poisoned. I'd use antiseptic Bactine over a small area, it helps to limit the pain while you're cleaning JoJo's wounds.

Thank you for caring for JoJo.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Wonderful name choice!*

Many thanks for sharing your pictures with us. 
The fact that JoJo is perched on your shoulder Dana, is a 'two thumbs up' sign. This would indicate to me, a wonderful relationship is blooming.  
Soon you will be having such fun 'conversations' with each other.  

Please do keep us updated.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the pics, they are lovely.
He must like you if he is perching on your shoulder. 
I love the pic at the fish tank, he seems very interested, how sweet.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I love the pics! They're great, keep them comming! It seems birds are attracted to fish, my parrotlet loves to sit by the tank and try and kiss them as they swim up to her. Just remember to keep your lid closed when JoJo is around, I know someone who lost thier tiel when it accidently landed in an open tank and drowned


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dana, 

I just finally got around to seeing your pictures....lovely! Jojo is a great name too She sure warmed up to you awful quickly. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------

